# Budget level 3 body protector??



## Horseysighs (30 January 2017)

Can anyone recommend a body protector for low level riding but has to be level 3.

No competing, XC or jumping more than 70 if even. Just to use for flatwork and hacking mainly. 

I only get riding once or twice a week so don't want to spend loads if I can get the same protection cheaprrm

I Really want a zip up one like racesafe, USG, Rodney Powell but they're all atleast £150 :/ I love the foam squares, it seems they're the comfiest! Rather than the big hardback ones that are stiff as a board. 

I loved the smart rider one but there's a chance it's not even tested so don't want to risk it. 

What BP do all you riders wear? Those who don't ride everyday? 

Thanks


----------



## popsdosh (30 January 2017)

Horseysighs said:



			Can anyone recommend a body protector for low level riding but has to be level 3.

No competing, XC or jumping more than 70 if even. Just to use for flatwork and hacking mainly. 

I only get riding once or twice a week so don't want to spend loads if I can get the same protection cheaprrm

I Really want a zip up one like racesafe, USG, Rodney Powell but they're all atleast £150 :/ I love the foam squares, it seems they're the comfiest! Rather than the big hardback ones that are stiff as a board. 

I loved the smart rider one but there's a chance it's not even tested so don't want to risk it. 

What BP do all you riders wear? Those who don't ride everyday? 

Thanks 

Click to expand...

You cant really put a price on safety!


----------



## Horseysighs (30 January 2017)

popsdosh said:



			You cant really put a price on safety!
		
Click to expand...

Level 3 means level 3 as far as I'm aware regardless of it costing £70 or £200. Im not in a position to spend £200 on a body protector I'll only get wearing once/twice a week.


----------



## popsdosh (30 January 2017)

Horseysighs said:



			Level 3 means level 3 as far as I'm aware regardless of it costing £70 or £200. Im not in a position to spend £200 on a body protector I'll only get wearing once/twice a week.
		
Click to expand...

My point is I suspect that a level 3 BP cannot be made that comes in at that price point. The material are not cheap you cannot make a level 3 BP with any old foam for example and the testing is not cheap either . Hence the cheaper one you said was most likely not even tested. Just an idea but it is possible you may pick up a good second user one off e bay or something as quite a few riders are buying the new RS now. I think thats your only chance but I guess there would be issues for some people doing that.


----------



## Shay (31 January 2017)

Eek - I wouldn't buy second hand safety equipment!  You might find a suitable one in the sales though?  But you do need to be sure the BP fits you correctly.  Not all makes fit all body shapes.  That does make buying through the internet or off a sale site more difficult - which is also part of popsdosh's query about not being able to put a price on safety.  A level 3 BP that doesn't fit correctly is going to be as poor protection - if not worse - than a cheaper BP that does fit correctly.  Its a bit cheeky but you could go to a proper fitter, try on a good range and find out what size and design fits you best and then have a look on the internet?

Depending on your size / bodyshape you may find a child extra large is actually the same as an adults small or extra small.  But the child version will be cheaper.  The Champion Flexair seems to be the cheapest level 3 retailing at about £60 - but it is not zip front.  The cheapest zip front level 3 I can see is the USG Eco Flexi at £60 - £90 depending on size.

Alternatively look at sites like Equestrian Clearance.  Again it will depend on your size and fit but they have a Rodney Powell zip front from £63.


----------



## hippocobamus (31 January 2017)

Have a look at these: http://www.treehouseonline.co.uk/product_list/194


----------



## Shay (1 February 2017)

Hardly budget at £143!


----------

